# '99 Lowe 170W



## JonBoatfever (Jan 6, 2013)

I sold my Alumacraft this past week and I bought this boat today! We left it up at the lake house since we will be up there in a week or two. Outboard is also a '99, its a Johnson 50 HP. Since its at the lake I can't answer many questions yet or take more pics. We were in a hurray so I was only able to snap this one quick picture. I was able to dip it in the water for about 15 mins and this thing flies with this motor, and is very smooth riding! I got almost 40 MPH! As for plans on mods, I really only want to add fish finders, re-carpet eventually, and an oxygenator in the live well. However the first thing I need to do is work on the trailer. Its going to need to tires, bunks and there are some rust areas that I will need to sand down, prime then paint. As for condition of the boat, its awesome for the age! Motor runs like a champ too! Enjoy my one picture haha, but expect more in the next few weeks!


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a lot of good looking expensive stuff to leave up at a lake Cabin with nobody watching!

Uh....where exactly did you say it was left? :evil:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 8, 2013)

thudpucker said:


> That's a lot of good looking expensive stuff to leave up at a lake Cabin with nobody watching!
> 
> Uh....where exactly did you say it was left? :evil:



We have people that live up there full time that keep on eye on things for us.. We go up there pretty often too.. and in all 16 years we have had the place the only thing we have ever had stolen was a trap to catch a muskrat down by the lake...


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

you made out like a bandit for that boat! There's not much modding at all that looks like needs be done to it.

Go ahead and save up for the fish finders... who knows what kind of technology they will come out with this year or next.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice rig. =D> Do you know how wide it is?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 8, 2013)

russ010 said:


> you made out like a bandit for that boat! There's not much modding at all that looks like needs be done to it.
> 
> Go ahead and save up for the fish finders... who knows what kind of technology they will come out with this year or next.



I have a cheap one that I will put on the front for now, and I am saving up for just a decent ff/gps combo for now... I have to buy a truck in a few months so I don't wanna blow a bunch of money that I don't have to right now


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 18, 2013)

I am going to the lake this weekend! I plan on getting some work done on the trailer and cleaning the boat up a bit and maybe even get some fishing in! We don't have internet up there so it may be into next week before I can get pictures posted..


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 22, 2013)

Got lots of work done on the trailer this weekend! got just about all the rust spots sanded down, primed and painted! also replaced the bunks too! didn't get any fishing in because the TM battery was dead. I will post pics soon! also did a good bit of riding around in the boat. averaged about 33MPH. I do have one problem though, the rod locker only holds a 6'6" rod, I have two rods that will fit in there :evil: Anyway, I was able to stick my camera in there and see what it was like, the end looks like it is just filled with expanding foam. Anyone have any ideas or experiences with expanding rod lockers? I will post pics soon so you can get a better idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## Loweman (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice ride! I've really enjoyed my '00 Lowe 170 with 70hp Johnny. I'll be interested in any rod locker improvement comments, too. I just strap my 7 footers on the deck and go, but being able to store them would be cool.


----------



## MRichardson (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats. 
That looks clean and turn-key!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 24, 2013)

any ideas on the rod locker?? I will try to upload pics tomorrow


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 25, 2013)

Reaching here but could you attach a hole cutter to rod of pipe and try to ream some of the foam out? Are your able to shove something through the foam to see how deep it goes before hitting something solid?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 17, 2013)

Had to order new tires, should be here Wednesday or Thursday. I had all my pictures and post typed up and ready to go on my trailer work, but my pictures were too big. #-o #-o All that wasted time.. I will get around to it soon enough. Still haven't gotten much feedback on my rod locker situation.. any more ideas? I just need some fish finders.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 1, 2013)

I installed a garmin echo 100 on the trolling motor and I bought a lowrance elite-4 with fish finder/GPS for the console that I will be installing this week! Only thing really left is the oxygenator for the live well. I already have done a good bit of fishing.. first fish I landed was in practice for a tournament, I didn't weigh it but id say its a 5+ lb fish! I think after this season and after I buy a truck, I will upgrade the trolling motor to a 24v then eventually add a power pole and I want to do some sort of cooler/storage mod thats like a half step down from the front deck and the floor.. kinda like a pro style bass boat, but thats gonna be a while before I do that! Other than this fish finder coming this week, I am set for now and ready to keep fishing tournaments! I added a couple pics of some fish and the boat in action.. enjoy! The pics with us in a jersey was in a tournament... I am the one running the trolling motor and holding the fish


----------



## JonBoatfever (May 7, 2013)

Had to buy a new trailer! :evil: 
Old one rusted through.. It should be here in a few weeks...


----------



## Badbagger (May 8, 2013)

Really sweet boat!


----------



## JonBoatfever (May 8, 2013)

Thanks, Im having bad luck with it recently, ever since the old trailer busted, just problem after problem, then money money money.. I'm gonna be broke before I know it! haha


----------



## Kochy (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats on the better boat bud! Glad to see you upgraded on from the smaller one, I'm about ready to do the same.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everybody, its been a while. I have been so busy with fishing, school, and working for my sponsors. I have still yet to do anything with my rod locker situation. I think this winter I am going to have my front deck rebuilt and recarpet the boat. Not very storage efficient front deck and it has some weak spots and I want to be able to lock up my tackle and feel good about it. I dont have the skills or tools to do what I want so I will be finding someone professionally to do it. other than that my only other plans will be to upgrade to a 24v minn kota, ad a fin and stainless steel prop and a big unit on the console. stay tuned ovet the next few months


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 7, 2014)

Boat is now for sale, time to upgrade!
https://greenville.craigslist.org/boa/4727624803.html


----------

